# Two kayakers died on the Arkansas



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

Another kayaker dies on Arkansas River No one wants to start these kind of threads but I figured I would because it bothers me that after two kayaker deaths this past weekend, there is no thread acknowledging our fallen homies. RIP John Kennedy, while I don't think I knew John, he was a friend of a friend and is missed. And RIP to the unidentified boater who died Saturday. There are not many details in the article, so if anyone with more knowledge can chime in and we can learn something from these accidents that could prevent future tragedies, that would be appreciated. I do know that swimming in Pine Creek Rapid is life threatening due to the length and continuous nature having nearly lost a friend who swam out of the hole. Set safety or run in a pack. Stay safe!


----------



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

Condolences to all involved. It's been a rough year.


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

News reports from saturday say a kayaker hit/pinned(?) on a rock between fisherman's and browns canyon. This is flat water? I'm assuming it must have occurred in browns? Anyone have anymore details on what exactly happened?


----------



## jwolters4 (Jan 3, 2005)

it was not in the canyon....it was shortly below the putin for Browns. maybe a mile or 2 down. we floated by, and saw emergency crews pumping someone's chest on the river right shore...


----------



## Myka (Jul 10, 2014)

Very sad to hear condolences to friends and family. We all need to enjoy every second..


----------



## zercon (Aug 30, 2006)

*May have seen it*

We stopped for lunch before browns and as we pulled out a kayak with a go pro tower floated by. My son had earlier seen the same boat being drained by a fellow along the side of the river. He noted that he saw the guy earlier and he look very unstable.


----------

